# Cell phones



## jbcohen (Oct 8, 2010)

Can tell me about cell phone models, I am a bit confused. My cell phone provider, Virgin Mobile, has two programs which I subscribe to their Pay Lo program. Pay Lo phones typically go by names such a Arc or Mantra or XTC. Each of these names can remain active for ten years or so. Does this mean that the Pay Lo phones models are upgraded once per ten years :4-dontkno? Someone told me that the names that I am pointing to, reference a line of cell phones rather than a specific model and the cell phone maker will frequently change the models within the name to upgrade the components that the cell phone works on. I used to have the Arc four years ago, if I bought another Arc now it would not be the same model of Arc that I bought four years ago but similar with upgraded components in it. I'm cconfused :4-dontkno


----------

